# folding guitar stand



## Kenbo

My father in law plays guitar at open mic jam sessions in his area and this year, I have decided that all Christmas gifts would be hand made to save a few bucks and to get back to basics and return to the "it's the thought that counts" attitude. It's for that reason, that I came up with this idea. I thought that a folding guitar holder might be nice to take to the jam sessions. So I started off by searching the internet to see pictures of other wooden guitar stands. From there, I drew up a pattern template on 1/4" hardboard and cut them out, using duct tape for the hinge, I tested my design and it seemed just fine.



















I then milled some rough sawn maple and walnut to the thickness that I wanted, jointed, planed, and biscuit joined the different stocks. I then used my prototype hardboard template to draw out my pattern on the stock and rough cut them with the band saw and scroll saw.









I then mortised in a 2 1/2" hinge at the top of the pieces after routing and sanding. A lot of hand sanding. Holy cow my hands are killing me. :laughing:









I then tested to see if the "closed" stand lined up correctly.


----------



## Kenbo

This is the stand open. I still have to add the leather strap that will run between the two parts and prevent it from opening all the way, but that will be added after the finish is applied.









I then brought the stand inside to test it with my classical guitar and my electric. It fit both very nicely and I'm quite please with how it turned out. So much so, that I think I might make 3 more to hold my 3 guitars........but that will be on another day.


----------



## Brink

Ingenious! That'll be well appreciated. Great wood selection, too.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Cool piece. I need to build myself one. I know it's probably been asked here before, but I wonder how many of the regulars on here play an instrument or two?


----------



## Warnock

Well Done Ken! I really like the woods your chose for this project, and how you came up with that pattern.

Looking forward to a photo of the finished item including the leather.

Nice Job, very nice.


----------



## Victory 1

Taylor guitars have a similar type of stand.

They also use scrap lumber too.

I play guitar and own two limited Taylor guitars, one 414 six string and it's 12 String twin, a 454. I will never separate these two guitars.

I like your stands Kenbo!

I am inspired to build some too!


----------



## Cedar fly

Guitar.
Carpentry.
What don't you do? 
Lol. Looks nice


----------



## AFMac

Those are awesome. What a great project! I think my guitars need some too...one more item on the project 'to do' list.


----------



## firehawkmph

Ken,
Looks like another great project. Great idea. I may have to add this to my list of cool things to make.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this one comes out once I get the finish on it. I think that the contrast will be awesome. I took extra care to bookmatch the wood when I did the resaw which the pictures don't show. I should take a photo of the stand completely folded out once the finish is on and the grain is a little more pronounced. Thanks again for the compliments. Your kindness makes my weekend in the shop well worth it.
Ken


----------



## Woodtick

Your ingenuity never ceases to amaze me great project and very well done Kenbo


----------



## Taylormade

I totally missed this thread some how. Nice job Ken! I need to build a few for my mates in the band... maybe if I ever get the stupid cabinet finished. How are you planning on attaching the leather between the two?


----------



## mike palmowski

I really like the design on this one. Great job by you as always! keep up the good work!


----------



## Shop Dad

*Nice!*

I'm seeing the long hair Kenbo! :laughing: 

Another beautiful piece. Your consistency of quality over such a wide range is really inspiring. I'm still trying to figure out how to get on that Christmas list. :shifty:


----------



## Kenbo

Put a coat of tung oil sealer on the guitar stand today and it really brought out the grain in the maple and darkened the walnut beautifully. I love the contrast. I love it so much, that I am considering keeping this original one for myself and making another for my FIL. :laughing: I'll see what it is like after I get the poly on it. Either way, here is what it looks like now.



















@Taylormade........the leather "strap" between the two sides is a primitive set up, that will thread through the holes midway down on each upright. A knot will hold the strap in place. The stand will be adjustable by shortening or lengthening the leather strap, which is more like a lace.

@Shopdad........I am a mediocre fireside strummer at best on the guitar. I am, by no stretch of the imagination, a good guitar player. The "long haired Kenbo" is a heavy metal drummer and I still play to this day. A little extra weight, a lot less hair, but still have the heavy metal drumming pulsing through my veins. Love my drum kit. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## MidGAOutdoor

nice guitar stand. where might one find the patteren for one at?


----------



## Kenbo

MidGAOutdoor said:


> nice guitar stand. where might one find the patteren for one at?


 
I don't know, I drew the pattern out myself on 1/4" hardboard and used it for a template. I could probably fabricate some measurements and post them tomorrow if you are interested.


----------



## Shop Dad

*Awe-some!*

Nice pix. Isn't it harder to play heavy-metal without the hair to throw around? I would think thats like a Sampson thing. :rockon:


----------



## Kenbo

It doesn't look as cool but it is a heck of a lot cooler. :laughing: I guess I should buy a wig. :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

.....or just put your hat back on....:laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother

Really Realy nice,looks a little like a Slayframe made by Duane Slaymaker.I like yours better tho!Always the best!


----------



## Kenbo

Itchy Brother said:


> Really Realy nice,looks a little like a Slayframe made by Duane Slaymaker.I like yours better tho!Always the best!


 
It very well might be like a Slayframe Gary. I browsed photos on the internet and combined design elements of a few that I liked and then drew up my own pattern. I'll have to look up the Slayframe and see his stands. Either way, if it looks like his, then I must have seen a picture of his while surfing and he obviously had an impact on me. Thanks for the compliments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Very nice looking guitar stand. If you haven't already, for protection, you'll probably want to glue a strip of felt along the edges that actually contact the guitar.

I was a drummer with a few different bands over a span of 6 years: original rock band, country band, blues/R&B band and an original hard rock/metal band. T'was a great time of my life. Played a lot of bars and clubs and had many a ridiculously late night.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

yea id like to figure somethin out. like the foldin idea


----------



## Kenbo

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Very nice looking guitar stand. If you haven't already, for protection, you'll probably want to glue a strip of felt along the edges that actually contact the guitar.


 
I am still in the design process for that. I'm considering some 3/4" wide rubber weather stripping. Protection for the guitar and a little non slip action as well. Once the stand is completed, with weather stripping and leather strap, I'll be posting pictures. I want to stay away from felt as I think that it will wear out sooner than is desired.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Kenbo said:


> I am still in the design process for that. I'm considering some 3/4" wide rubber weather stripping. Protection for the guitar and a little non slip action as well. Once the stand is completed, with weather stripping and leather strap, I'll be posting pictures. I want to stay away from felt as I think that it will wear out sooner than is desired.


You're probably right about felt. After I made that suggestion I began to wonder if maybe suede might be a better option to protect the guitar. Either way, I'd hate to see a nice guitar get scratched and scarred on the stand. That's what those oversized cowboy belt buckles are for.

I do like the stand though. Much nicer than any other I've seen.


----------



## hands made for wood

Ken! Yet another amazing piece! I love the simplicity of the design as well as your choice on woods! Maple and walnut give off such an incredible contrast!  Keep the work coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner

I like where the walnut ended up in the project design. It sort of continues the lines of the guitar to the floor. Kind of like the guitar's special seat, not just resting on a single piece of wood. Nice project.


----------



## Kenbo

*It's done*

So I ended up cutting some 1/8" thick black rubber gasket to pad the surfaces that touch the guitar and used epoxy to adhere it to the stand. I also braided 1/8" diameter leather lacing to make the "strap" that goes between the sides. Several coats of wipe on poly, and this one is done. Another Christmas gift complete.


----------



## andrewlaughton

*Finished product looks awesome!*

That looks great. 

I'm going to start on something similar to this in the next couple days.

If you could send me the general dimensions (length/width) that would be a great help.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Brian T.

I was about to ask for some protection for the finish of a fine guitar.
Sorry, but black rubber gasket material still has enough volatile organics
to make it questionable against a NC finish on a good ($10K) guitar.

Just some nice, fuzzy felt, thanks. Like the lining of a guitar case, maybe?

However. For a jam gig, with who knows who running around on stage, stability is everything.

Once upon a time, I lived in a house with carpets. I bought a guitar stand and screwed that sucker right through the carpet, into the plywod subfloor.


----------



## Sam perkins

What are the measurements for the guitar stand....height and width


----------



## Kenbo

Sam perkins said:


> What are the measurements for the guitar stand....height and width


I'm not really sure how to relay them to you though as there are a lot of them, but I'll try
The overall height of the leg pieces is 18".
The overall base length is 12-1/4".
The horizontal platform that the guitar sits on is 5-1/2".
The hole that connects the horizontal platform and the vertical support is a 1-1/8" hole.
The vertical support piece is approximately 14" high with the recess being 6-3/8" long, starting at 4" down from the top of the stand.
The top surface of the stand is 3-1/2" long.
The semi circle recess at the bottom of the stand is 4-3/16" wide.
The tip of the horizontal platform, sits 5-1/2" above the floor when the stand is set up.


----------

